# Wer wirbt mich? Suche Levelparnter für Neuanfang!



## Keeper2o1o (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

 

erstmal zu mir, ich heisse Stefan und bin fast 30 und suche einen Partner zum leveln. Der Server ist mir egal, er sollte nur PvE sein.

Ich bin nicht gänzlich neu in WoW und habe bereits diverse Server und auch Allianz sowie Horde gespielt. Zuletzt war ich Allianz-seitig aktiv und habe folgende Raiderfolge erzielt:

 

- Hochfels 1/7 Mythisch, 7/7 Heroisch

- BRF 6/7 Heroisch

 

Was solltet ihr mitbringen:

 

- Zeit (da ich den Charakter zeitnah auf 100 Leveln möchte, gerne auch mehr als nur einen, man will ja den 300% Buff soweit es geht ausnutzen)

- TeamSpeak (ich möchte lieber reden als tippen, find ich angenehmer).

 

Meine Strategie zum Leveln ist es, die schnellste Art zu nutzen, nämlich als Tank und Heal Kombination, wegen Instantinvite!

 

Meldet euch, bitte auch per Skype an:

 

- keeper2o13


----------



## VodiCat (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Suchst du noch ?


----------



## DenOne (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo suchst du noch?


----------



## lômchen (20. Juli 2015)

suchst du noch


----------



## smoochkitty (23. Juli 2015)

Suchst du noch?


----------

